#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > مشکل: تغییر پسوند عکس  به abc

## atorpat

سلام  
پسوند عکسهای یک سیستم به abc تغییر پیدا کرده و باز نمیشن 
ظاهرا این مشکل به خاطر ویروس تسلا هست که رمز گذاری میکنه و بعدش هم باج خواهی ، دوستان راه حل این مشکل چیه؟؟
کمکم میکنین لطفا!! 
ممنون

----------

*فاطمیه*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

ابتدا خود ویروس رو پاکسازی کن 
http://nabzsoftware.com/types-of-threats/teslacrypt

----------

*atorpat*

----------


## atorpat

سلام 
با دوسه تا مرور گر و دو سیستم مختلف امتحان کردم نرمافزار ارایه شده تو این سایت دانلود نمیشه. Slide1.jpg

----------


## AMD

آخرین نسخه برنامه hitman  را بگیرید و اسکن کنید . بعد از این برنامه استفاده کنید 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/abcziurxly...coder.zip?dl=0

----------

*atorpat*

----------


## AMD

این هم تصویری آموزش داده 
http://www.virusresearch.org/remove-...crypted-files/

----------

*atorpat*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## فاطمیه

دوستا کسی این نرم افزار رو از قبل دانلود نکرد؟
اگر کسی دانلود کرده اینجا بارگذاری کنه.

----------

*atorpat*

----------


## shadies

عده ای از مجرمان سایبری خدا پس کلشون زده  و یه جورایی لطف کردن مستر دکریپشن کی (master decryption key)  را برای  بدافزار تسلا کریپت تروجان tesla crypt trojan v3 , 4 منتشر کرده اند. نحوه  کار این ویروس این است که ویروس تسلا کریپت تروجان به انتهای تمام فایل  های شما پسوندی مثل .mp3 اضافه میکند. و از شما درخواست واریز ۵۰۰ دلار را  میکند تا رمز فایل ها را به شما بدهد. برای بازیابی فایل های ویروسی مراحل  زیر را طی کنید. این مراحل روی سیستم خودم جواب داده و تمام فایل ها برگشتند: مستر دکریپشن کی عبارت است از: *۴۴۰A241DD80FCC5664E861989DB716E08CE627D8D40C7EA  360AE855C727A49EE* ۱*– بک آپ گرفتن از کل فایل های ویروسی شده* *۲- دانلود و اجرای نرم افزار SpyHunter برای پاک کردن ویروس:* SpyHunter  *۳-دانلود و اجرای نرم افزار TeslaDecoder برای برگرداندن فایل های ویروسی شده:* TeslaDecoder *نکته:* در هنگام اجرای  SpyHunter بهتر است آنتی ویروس شما غیر فعال باشد. و  نرمافزار  TeslaDecoder را روی کپی فایل های خود اجرا کنید تا در صورت بروز مشکل  احتمالی، اصل فایل ها را داشته باشید. موفق باشید


منبع edu-admin.ir

----------

*atorpat*,*فاطمیه*

----------


## shadies

نرم افزار مورد نیاز

----------

*atorpat*

----------


## shadies

فایل دوم لینک دانلود نرم افزار که با توجه به حجمش فقط لینک قرار دادم

----------


## فاطمیه

دستگاه من بعد از پسوند promoz نوشته.
کسی میدونی روش انتقال این ویروس چگونه است.

----------

*atorpat*

----------

